

Ask HN: Can a tutorial be “Show HN” content? - spb

I&#x27;ve been working on a tool for a while to automate some of the steps I take in the creation of a new project, but after writing down my process and taking a look at all the open-ended questions, evolving&#x2F;flexible components, and fuzzy guidelines, I came to the conclusion that the most effective form of my tool was the documentation for it, with links to the pages involved for specific steps.<p>The criteria on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;showhn.html says that a Show HN is for something I&#x27;ve made that other people can try out, ask questions about, and give feedback on. These are all things that I want people to do with these notes - I want HN users to try reading and following them, I want them to ask about it, and most importantly, I want feedback as to what&#x27;s missing, unclear, or misleading.<p>Is that keeping within the spirit of a Show HN, or am I misinterpreting?
======
pizza
Yes, it's fine.

------
newcomer00
Of course you can.

